
Social Share Privacy - samanchrani
http://panzi.github.com/SocialSharePrivacy/
======
brudgers
_Social Share Privacy is a jQuery plugin that lets you add social share
buttons to your website that don 't allow the social sites to track your
users. The buttons are first disabled and a user needs to click them to enable
them. So in order to e.g. like a site on facebook with these social share
buttons a user needs to click two times. But in return for this extra click a
user can only be tracked by this third party sites when he decides to enable
the buttons. Using the settings menu a user can also permanently enable a
social share button._

Repository to fork:
[https://github.com/panzi/SocialSharePrivacy](https://github.com/panzi/SocialSharePrivacy)

------
ShinyCyril
Many German websites have had this for years. I seem to remember hearing that
it was mandated by law that social buttons had to be deactivated by default to
protect privacy, but I'm not sure whether that was actually the case.

Here is a brief explanation in a German computer magazine:
[http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/2-Klicks-fuer-mehr-
Datenschut...](http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/2-Klicks-fuer-mehr-
Datenschutz-1333879.html). Their implementation:
[http://www.heise.de/extras/socialshareprivacy/](http://www.heise.de/extras/socialshareprivacy/)
(which I believe this is a fork of?).

I would really love to see more sites adopt this approach. Tracking users in
this was is completely unacceptable.

------
jamesdwilson
If I can toot my own horn a bit here, I did this 4 years ago:

[https://github.com/jamesdwilson/socialshareprivacy](https://github.com/jamesdwilson/socialshareprivacy)

------
msravi
Privacy Badger
([https://www.eff.org/privacybadger](https://www.eff.org/privacybadger))
already has the capability to replace social media widgets.

~~~
ShinyCyril
That's perfectly fine for those of us who use such addons, but does nothing to
help the average non-technical user from being tracked.

------
kennywinker
Have we entered the "ClickToFlash" era of social trackers? I hope so!

